# Fold Up Target Stand



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I made a video for a DIY Slingshot target stand.

It's not the best DIY because I made the stand last week (on a whim with no real plans) and forgot about it until I received my band material on Thursday. Went to Hobby Lobby and in no time I had a PFShooter and some bands to test out my new target stand.

I designed it as an A-Frame in hopes to reduce ricochet, which might be more prevalent if the frame surfaces were flat/parallel to the shooter. More or less like the backstops at a shooting range..

It's actually working out better than I thought, especially after adding a homemade cloth type bag to catch my ammo.

Check out the video and I hope you enjoy.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very well thought out and executed!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Rockin' those 993's I see... it's a smart guy's shoe. Great video, Bryan! And a great catch box.
Nobody's gonna laugh at you. You're armed!


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks

Oh man those kicks are so old, they are my weed eating shoes. Haha funny you noticed.

I'm armed with a pea shooter that shoots me as hard as that can sometimes!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good idea


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Great looking setup.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm really liking that!! I love the bolt as the hinge. Will copy this shortly. The wind blew the boogers out of my current one, which was not nearly as well made. Appreciate you sharing!


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks!

I scratched this design down and put it together in an hour I would guess. I'm not a skilled carpenter by any means, so anyone should be able to build one relatively easy.

@LVO Post your pics when you get it built!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a fold up target stand that made. You can tell by the picture that it was made a few years ago (1999 I think). -- Tex


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicely done, and you have only been shooting for a couple of days at the time of this vid?

I like that, I hope you keep the videos coming as you progress with the hobby. Its always cool to follow the progress.

LGD


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

LGD, i don't if you were addressing your comment to me or not, but you are close to being right. I shot when I was young, but had only got back into slingshots about 6 months when this picture was made. Oh and by the way Bootmuck that is a nice job on the catch stand. -- Tex


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the pic Tex!

I was thinking as a simple solution to the lining thing I made would be a box or Tupperware type container with the towel or rug draped into it. That way the shots would drop right in. Another alternative and your pic shows just that.

LGD - I shot a SS when I was younger but never got any good at it. Now ~16+ yrs later or so I'm trying my hand at it again.
I'll do my best to keep the videos coming to see if there is any progression.

Thanks


----------



## mvm (Oct 4, 2012)

wow - looks amazing! - I am really happy I joined this forum
best
M


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

great video and catch box. does your wife get upset when you borrow her tape measure without asking?







i made mine out of a fiberglass tub i tore out of a client's house. it's still holding up!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done BM Thanks for sharing!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> Well done BM Thanks for sharing!


BM...... Hahaha That's what my grandma called taking a dump. Having a BM.


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha you guys are funny. Don't quit your day jobs!

Pop that's my tape measure for fishing. I have bought 2 or 3 nice tapes within the past year (one a week before the video) and some how they go missing.

Capn'Joe probably has a tape measure for fishing too but he never uses it because he shoot slingshot's all day!









Thanks


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You got me...


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

great target stand idea well thought out.Thank for the video learned a lot.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Super Job!!


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. That is a nice foldable target stand.


----------

